# Squats



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone got any tips on saving the pain across my shoulders from the bar when squatting, using a towel there at the mo but it's not making much difference???


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

u can buy a wrap around pad ,

some gyms provide them

mine does

they are very handy and worth the few quid you would pay they allow me to squat about 30kg's more


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

cheers for that, i'll check it out.

changed gyms to 'Fitness First' about 3 weeks ago, just coz they open early and i could train before work, they've got all the fancy expensive equipment but seem to lack the smaller essential things, as above!!

took me 10 minutes to find something to stand on this morning to do calf raises!!!!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

serious?

i was thinking of joining too,

sod that then

the little things to me are what counts

and what i am now used to


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

no chin up bar either, or punch bag!!

don't get me wrong though, it is a good set up plus you get all kinds of aerobic classes free too if you want that stuff, but you try and find someone to spot for you at 7 in the morning!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Try choosing a wider grip with your hands and let the bar come down a little lower in your back. There is more surface area across the back than the traps. This will make you stick out your butt a little but will actually develop more power. Just try it for a set.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

i struggle with that Hackskii, dislocated left shoulder x3 remember!!

Thanks anyway, i only do them once a week so it's not so bad.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, I forgot about that, I remember you mentioning about that. Is it rotator? I know some really good exercises for the rotator cuff. Will have you back benching 400 in months.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

1 anterior (football), 1 posterior (shoulder press with dumbells) and 1 subluxation (drunk at BBQ), so it's pretty knackered - be interested to hear about those exercises though - I'll squeeze them into a warmup on my shoulder day!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, found a good link with pictures. This should help and can be done at home.

http://familydoctor.org/handouts/265.html

here is another:

http://www.webgate.net/~welchiro/ex-rot.html

These should help. This is what I would do if I had rotator problems and probably should do anyway as lifts like behind the neck shoulder press and behind the neck pulldowns are not good for the rotator.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks again mate! That's pretty much what i did during physio each time, just don't bother anymore, should do really.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by powerU
> 
> *Anyone got any tips on saving the pain across my shoulders from the bar when squatting, using a towel there at the mo but it's not making much difference??? *


You could always do Front Squats where you cross your arms and hold the bar IN FRONT of your body ..

A picture being worth a thousand words and all that, I found this to show you what I mean:

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/182squat2.html

L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Lorian, I was looking at the real hack squat. That looks like a cool exercise, that should blast the legs some.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

cheers lorian, i'll give the front squat a go tomorrow!


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

Some good leg excercises I'd never have thought of there.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Good advice as ever!

Tried them all and given the idea up, normal squat feels like i'm gonna dislocate my shoulder holding the bar - front squat, although managable i felt like i'd been kicked in the upper biceps the day after.

Switched over to a lying leg press machine, seems to hit the same muscles.

My leg set as follows:

Lying leg press: 8,8,6,4

SLDL's: 3x8

Leg Press: 2-3 x 6-10

Calf raises: 15,10,8

Each exercise heavy to failure.

Anyone think i'm missing out on anything??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Could throw some leg extensions in there.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

won't that be too much??

mind you if it's just hitting the quads, they've not been too sore recently, mainly aching in my hams and ****!


----------

